# Trying to publish with web easy pro!



## ruler1 (Aug 24, 2006)

:sigh: Hello to everyone, I am trying to publish my site for the first time. I am new to this. I am currently using Go daddy for hosting. Go Daddy gave me the hosting name and password to input , but Web easy is asking me for profile. I called Go daddy but they said they are not familiar with Web easy, funny cause they recommended it to me. I was able to design my site with no problems, publishing it is another thing. Anyone that can help me, I will really appreciate it.


----------



## rmbru2k (Feb 2, 2010)

That's funny. I got Web(NotSo)Easy8 based on seeing GoDaddy support as well. I was on the phone with GD for about an hour. They tried helping me, but to no avail. Avanquest doesn't seem to have any reliable means of getting the information either. There is never anyone in for service when I need it. Tomorrow I will try to call them. Wish me luck. If I am successful I will post. You may need to remind me though. If you figure it out, please let me know.

Thanks,

www.RyanBruzan.com


----------

